# Pruebas de Magnetrones de Hornos Microondas



## chemo59 (Feb 20, 2015)

Veo que el amigo hizo la tarea y la información es pura calidad, Si bien al magnetrón le podemos medir sus caracteristicas electricas estas no nos indican el buen funcionamiento del mismo, medimos la continuidad del filamento y su aislamiento con respecto al cuerpo metálico  del mismo y todo indica que todo está bien, eso medido con un tester normal. el primer inconveniente que veo es que la baja resistencia del filamento no lo diferencia de un filamento con espiras en corto pues la espiral de tungsteno va enrrollada como un resorte en la periferia del espacio definido como cátodo y retorna al conector del por eun conductor central y dispuesto a su alrrededor estan las aletas del anodo con cortes que crean las cavidades sintonizadas al cual se le aplica el alto voltaje del  rectificador/doblador formado por el diodo de alta tensión y el condensador de ±  0.8 a 0.9 uf y 2000V de aislamiento. el transformador que provee la alta tensión varia de 0,85  a 1,2KVA de nucleo saturable preajustado para uso intermitente con un devanado a 120VAC y dos secundarios uno de 3 a 4 voltios compuesto por 3 o cuatro vueltas de cable calibre 12AWG que alimenta al filamento y otro de 2000 a 2700VAC de alambre de bobinas calibre 22 a 26AWG, El rectificador/doblador de voltaje sirve el potencial catodo/anodo de entre 4 a 5.4Kv que se aplican entre el cátodo del magnetrón y el chasis que funge de retorno anodico necesarios para generar las microondas en la cavidad resonante sellada al vacioy la cual cuenta con aletas de enfriamiento aplicadas a presión sobre el tubo de la cavidad resonadora y en los extremos del tubo cavidad se disponen los dos imanes que proporcionan el campo magnetico que modifica la trayectoria de los electrónes emitidos por el Cátodo creando los saltos en las aletas sintonizadas del anodo en una de las cuales se a soldado un conductor que recoje las microndas y la lleva a travez del aislador del extremo de la cavidad  a un casquillo que funge de antena en el extremo opuesto al filamento con un agujero calibrado que dirige las microndas al interior del horno que forma junto con la tapa una unidad sellada a las microondas que rebotan en todas las superficies hasta ser absorbidas por los alimentos, en caso de no encontrar nada que las absorba estas terminan reflejandose en la antena dañandola. El magnetrón es enfriado por una unidad ventiladora que previene que los magnetos alcancen la temperatura de curié donde perderian su magnetismo. 
De todo esto deducimos las posibles fallas en los magnetrónes:
1.- Corto en el filamento que aumenta la corriente de alimentación y no calienta en su totalidad disminuyendo la superficie de emision catódica.
2.- Deformidad del campo magnetico por rotura de imanes, habra además un calentamiento exesivo que hará actuar los termosuiches de protección.
3.- Cortos en bobina de AT, esto causará un consumo anormal de corriente en el primario y un voltaje anormalmente bajo en el extremo de A.T
4.- Condensador perforado o con valor desplazado por fallas internas. esto ocasiona valores de AT anormales y consumo alto de coriente en primario.
5.- Diodo de alto Voltaje en corto. Voltaje de A.T anormales no hay tensión de cátodo.
6.- Este caso seria mucho muy raro pues el sellado de la cavidad del magnetrón es muy fuerte pero pudiera ser que hubiera pérdida de vacio lo que anularia el funcionamiento del magnetrón.

Si alguien puede corregir este analisis del fallas del magnetrón y su funcionamiento o pudiera agregar alguna observación de falla cuando los valores que es posible medir parecen normales, sugerir algún método o procedimiemnto que permita conducir una prueba de "pass" "no pass" sobre estos magnetrones que parecieran estar bien pero no funcionan.
 muchas gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2015)

Esto ¿ Es parte de otro tema ?, ¿ Cual ?


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 21, 2015)

> Veo que el amigo hizo la tarea y la información es pura calidad,



creo que fue respuesta(tal vez pegada en el portapapeles)....pero en otro foro


----------

